# Stydying in Germany



## v2gls (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi, I am an undergraduate student from Athens and I am thinking of moving to Germany for a 2years master degree, which begins in April. (The program is offered in an average populated city, not in a "big" one)
However, the continuous political conflict between the two countries worries me.
How do the Germans treat the Greek immigrants ? Do they consider the recent political situation as a factor for their behaviour to Greeks ?And if yes, then to what degree? ... Are they negatively prejudiced ?
I would enjoy to live there but i wouldn't like to meet a hostile and disparaging treatment...

Any comment would be usefull.. Thanks in advance


----------



## Durranishahid (Jul 28, 2015)

According to me you should go there because you should not compromise with your study due to afraid of political conflict between the two countries. I think Germans do not take her revenge through students so you should definitely go to keep your study further.


----------



## EmCeEL (May 15, 2014)

As a German, I can't imagine that you'll face any "hostile and disparaging treatment", maybe only a lot of political discussions  
But that would be the same with a German in Greece I assume


----------



## v2gls (Jul 26, 2015)

Durranishahid, your opinion totally agrees with mine ..

EmCeEL, I get your point  .A discussion will always be welcome.. And you are right that in Greece the situation may reverse (not from me in an offensive level, but it is possible).. 

By "treatment" i meant "comments".. (to avoid any misunderstandings.. This is for everyone and of course not personal )


Thanks both!!


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

v2gls said:


> Hi, I am an undergraduate student from Athens and I am thinking of moving to Germany for a 2years master degree, which begins in April. (The program is offered in an average populated city, not in a "big" one)
> However, the continuous political conflict between the two countries worries me.
> How do the Germans treat the Greek immigrants ? Do they consider the recent political situation as a factor for their behaviour to Greeks ?And if yes, then to what degree? ... Are they negatively prejudiced ?
> I would enjoy to live there but i wouldn't like to meet a hostile and disparaging treatment...
> ...


Germany is home to a huge Greek population.

If your compatriots are doing well, you should also be ok.

The only problem that you may (or may not) have to face is if Greece decides to leave the EU, in which case all the Greeks living in Germany will become non-EU nationals and will have to queue up for residence permits.


----------



## NorbertV (Jul 29, 2015)

Germany isn't very friendly to immigrants/refugees right now, but I don't think coming from Greece should be a problem. Be be prepared for some dumb jokes but there is no need to be afraid of confrontations because of political interests.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Most Germans in general currently dislike Greece as a political construct, but are not hostile against individual people of Greek origin. There are many of your compatriots in Germany and they are doing fine. (Just don't insist that Tsipras is a good guy and Germany should shovel even more money down South ...)


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Also I wouldn't try begging on the street with a sign that said "Help me, I'm Greek and need money"


----------

